# Pit Bull sightings



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I thought this might be kind of fun. Name some places where you've seen a Pit Bull in movies, TV, advertising, etc.

I'll start.

In *Point Break*, Patrick Swayze's character is fleeing from Keanu Reeves. He runs through this back yard, picks up what looks like a rednose Pit Bull and throws it on Keanu (aka Johnny Utah). Johnny Utah struggles with the dog for a moment and kicks him away, then continues the chase. Its not the most realistic encounter, but yup, looks like a Pit Bull to me. 

Where have you seen Pit Bulls in the media? (And I don't mean news stories about attacks and whatnot, obviously :roll


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

*Jurassic Park 2*, a buckskin Pit Bull chained to a dog house gets eaten by the T-rex. It was actually pretty sucky because the casting person chose that dog over a Standard Poodle and some others because "it was a pit bull and I felt it deserved to die."

*An LG commercial*, two Pit Bulls chained in a junk yard go after a kid who jumps the fence to touch the product (a phone). One barely misses getting him.

*Black Dog*, another Patrick Swayze movie. There is a nice black, cropped male in the movie. He plays a rather ominous character, but near the end you see him shmoozing on a kiddo. 
*Walker Payne*. He's actually supposedly a Pit Bull/Shar-Pei mix, but Brute plays a central character. The movie's plot deals with the main character getting into dog fighting because he loses his job and his wife wont let him see his girls unless he comes up with a substantial amount of money.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

In Training Day...when they're fighting on the roof Jake almost falls off and there's a red pit down there going crazy...


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Here's the LG commercial.


----------



## brandicookie (Feb 3, 2010)

Blood and bones coulda been a bully havent watchd it for awhile but if my memory serves it was a pit bulll. Lol they are pretty thats all i remember


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nike did a commercial full of pitbulls. It was removed because animal people freaked because the dogs where"chasing" people however I loved the commercial due to every pitbull running looked happy as could be and they where just running along side. None snapped or acted aggressive just running.........It was a running with the bulls type thing


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

AP13, I remember the commercial you were talking about. Wasn't it like a Running of the (Pit) Bulls thing?

ETA: Looky looky


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

awww that commercial was cute. poor doggy at the end couldn't get thru the fence!


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

theres one in Forest Gump when jenny moves to her grandmas house i think its a white one


----------



## xsax (Jan 16, 2010)

the bully in alpha dog is a good lookin bully


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

ROYCE BOOBS said:


> theres one in Forest Gump when jenny moves to her grandmas house i think its a white one


i JUST saw that the other day, too! i was like AWWW what a cutie! im such a forgetful person


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yep thats it!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

ROYCE BOOBS said:


> theres one in Forest Gump when jenny moves to her grandmas house i think its a white one


my husband just pointed that out to me last week! i didnt even notice and its one of my favorite movies


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I love the "running with the bulls" Nike commercial! And I just watched Forrest Gump the other day for the first time in forever... I thought the dog looked more like an American Bulldog but it might have been a pitty.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Did anyone mention *Little Rascals* - Petey is so cute!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

xsax said:


> the bully in alpha dog is a good lookin bully


The dog in Alpha Dog...is actually one of Tia's rescue dogs from Pitbulls and Parolees...pretty cool huh!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

that's super cool John!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

White Fang at 6.52 thats a bulldog


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Oh yeah, I remember that. The guy matching White Fang was like "where's the rest of him?"


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I think there is one in the movie *Torque* its been a while since I seen that movie but if I'm not mistaken there is "pit" type dog in it. Movie wasn't that great.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

For those who like mystery novels, Carol Lea Benjamin has a series whose central character (Rachel Alexander, a private investigator) has a Pit Bull partner named Dashiell. Pretty decent books.

ETA: If I can get enough content in this thread, maybe a Pit Bull Sightings list (for sticky purposes, or whatever) with everything talked about here can be whipped up.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

As I was reminded in another thread, Diane Jessup's old Dread dog chased down Macaulay Culkin and Elijah Wood in *The Good Son*.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I've never seen the movie all the way through, but I think *2 Days in the Valley* had a Pit Bull in it.


----------



## xsax (Jan 16, 2010)

just remembered about No Country for Old Men


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Point Break is actually one of my fave movies...
Pit Bull Sigtings - is that the name of the novel series? Carol Lea Benjamin, I'll hafta remember that.

The good son is a good one but really disliked that movies plot


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

death sentence with kevin bacon there is a blue bully chained out front of a car it a good looking bully for sure.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Pit Bull Sigtings - is that the name of the novel series? Carol Lea Benjamin, I'll hafta remember that.


CarolLeaBenjamin.com Click on Mysteries. There are more books than that. Perhaps those are only the ones that are available directly through her. You can find more if you look via Amazon.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Spy School an APBT's was a CIA agents dogs (I know because it was Tasha  )




There is a better trailer I will have to find it, all the dogs in this movie were provided by Custom K9 Performance

Love, Lies, Bleeding with Christian Slater

Saint Johns of Las Vegas

No good country for old men...... I will have to think of more


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

yeah the lg commercial made a big commotion on this site, Andy got a lot of people on the forum to write Verizon to take it off the air, everyone wanted it off. funny how things change


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

This was a Billboard for a spay and neuter campaign here locally, they even made a commercial with my old man Kaos and Tobias Rene. The Chihuahua/terrier mix is an honorary member of our house, he belongs to my best friend.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

The owner of *Miami Ink*, Ami has a beautiful pit bull that stays at the shop some times and is seen in tons of episodes.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I believe there were two pit bull or staffies in *Snatch*
*Steven King's* *Thinner* also had a pit in it


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

They were staffy bulls in snatch, and Jessie James is a HUGE pit bull advocate. Also the women MMA cage fighter Crush Owns APBT's and who my dog Crush is named after


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> They were staffy bulls in snatch, and Jessie James is a HUGE pit bull advocate. Also the women MMA cage fighter Crush Owns APBT's and who my dog Crush is named after


Oh yea how could I forget Jessie duh, and your girl crush  so beautiful.


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

did anyone mention training day?


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

There's a couple in Hotel For Dogs.. and at the end when you watch the credits go through you can watch the cast and crew with their dogs more than a few of those were pits/bully breeds. There's also a Mastiff in that movie that I personally think is gorgeous.


----------

